# Can a peanut be saved?



## HappyFarmBunnies

For anyone who's been following my posts, you'll know I've had a bit of a rough go of it with my most recent Holland Lop litter. Of the original six, I had one stillborn fetal giant and one perfectly healthy kit that died on Day 1. I also have a peanut, that for awhile I was hoping was just a runt. I hand-feed Cassie with goat's milk twice a day, but it's becoming clear (on Day 6 now) that even with my intervention, she is simply not growing and developing as her siblings are, who are getting in lots of fur and growing huge. 

I suppose I'm at a bit of a crossroads here--being stubborn and dedicated, I am determined not to give up on her. But after hours of research, a small voice in the back of my mind is beginning to wonder if in fact I am doing her a disservice. Do I have to be cruel to be kind? Can peanuts EVER be saved, or am I just prolonging my own heartbreak and her unhappy life?











In comparison with her littermate, Kern.


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm pretty sure you've done all you can, so I'd say to listen to that small voice. Of course it's your call.


----------



## melbaby80

If it were me I'd do all I could till she let go on her own. You never know what could happen and if she does pass then you know you gave her a fighting chance.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

melbaby80 wrote:


> If it were me I'd do all I could till she let go on her own. You never know what could happen and if she does pass then you know you gave her a fighting chance.



I agree 100% This is what the breeder I got Ripley from told me she always does. I have heard of rare stories of them suriving: http://barbibrownsbunnies.com/micro.htm (that's one of them) I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks Mia for posting that website about that tiny "peanut" that survived. That's definitely one in a million. 

Peanuts in the dwarf breed have it hard. They already are behind the eight ball because their digestive systems aren't really formed, or their back legs, or sometimes their skull and ears aren't formed right. It's just genetics and it's a death sentence for this sweet bunny. Whether 3 days or 3 weeks, the bunny will suffer because of the genetic deformity. It's body just is not formed right. 

It's an individual's call on what to do with peanuts. And whatever that individual feels they should do, whether letting them live as long as possible with lots of aid, or gently stopping the suffering humanely, should not be frown on by anyone. 

As a breeder, you know, that's why that little voice is talking. 99.9% die. But like Mia posted, it could be that "one in a million" peanut that will survive. It's really a hard call, but knowing the genetics part of double dwarf gene, I would seriously feel bad knowing it's suffering. And knowing that no matter what I do, 99.9% will pass. 

So sorry you are going through this, but it is part of the world of breeding dwarfs. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We've always tried to keep them with us as long as possible, unless they are in pain and distress. Never an easy call to make. Blessed be.


----------



## majorv

That's one of the toughest parts of being a breeder - knowing you can't save them all. Doesn't matter whether its a peanut or a runt that isn't thriving. I was devastated when we lost a litter of 4 when Mom abandoned them during week 2...especially after I'd done everything I could to save them. 

You try to save the ones you think have the best chance and let nature take its course for the others. It's not easy, I know.


----------



## Bonnie Lee

I'm really sorry this is happening to you 

I think what you have done is amazing. I personally think you have gotten this far and she's scraping by and holding on as much as she can I think until you mentally can not take it anymore to keep going at it you should keep trying. This is only my opinion and I'm only saying this because I feel if you aren't mentally ready to let her go you will keep wondering and it would be too upsetting. Unless you think she's really hurting and suffering I think you should keep trying until you can't take it any longer. Xx


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Thank you for all of the kind words and support, everyone. This is truly difficult for me. I know it's part of the game when breeding, but I'm the type of girl who shoos spiders out of the house with a magazine and a gentle suggestion of "Why don't you go get some fresh air outside?"

Thank you for the links about the surviving peanuts. What I found most interesting was that both of them got to that point LARGELY without human intervention. That makes me believe that nature allowed them to have a better shot. 

For what it's worth, Cassie does not appear to be in any pain or unhappiness; she just looks exactly the same as she did on Day 2 as she does today on Day 7. (What's more painful, for both of us, is the drop-by-painstaking-drop feedings twice a day, with her often breathing in the milk and choking and me agonizing...)

Yesterday I decided to listen to the little voice of painful reality in my head and not feed her. When I checked on her last night, she was wiggling around and her belly looked to be full, surprisingly. 

So, thank you all. Blessed be, sweet little Cassie. I will let Mother Nature do what she will, as she often knows best. I'll keep all of you posted. Thank you.


----------



## ZRabbits

*HappyFarmBunnies wrote: *


> Thank you for all of the kind words and support, everyone. This is truly difficult for me. I know it's part of the game when breeding, but I'm the type of girl who shoos spiders out of the house with a magazine and a gentle suggestion of "Why don't you go get some fresh air outside?"
> 
> Thank you for the links about the surviving peanuts. What I found most interesting was that both of them got to that point LARGELY without human intervention. That makes me believe that nature allowed them to have a better shot.
> 
> For what it's worth, Cassie does not appear to be in any pain or unhappiness; she just looks exactly the same as she did on Day 2 as she does today on Day 7. (What's more painful, for both of us, is the drop-by-painstaking-drop feedings twice a day, with her often breathing in the milk and choking and me agonizing...)
> 
> Yesterday I decided to listen to the little voice of painful reality in my head and not feed her. When I checked on her last night, she was wiggling around and her belly looked to be full, surprisingly.
> 
> So, thank you all. Blessed be, sweet little Cassie. I will let Mother Nature do what she will, as she often knows best. I'll keep all of you posted. Thank you.



Mother Nature sometimes in my eyes can be cruel. Such sweet little baby. But have to sadly admit she is wise. 

Will be thinking of you and Cassie. Hoping Cassie beats the odds and proves Mother Nature wrong. But if not, hoping Mother Nature makes up her mind fast for both of your sake.

K


----------



## melbaby80

*HappyFarmBunnies wrote: *


> Thank you for all of the kind words and support, everyone. This is truly difficult for me. I know it's part of the game when breeding, but I'm the type of girl who shoos spiders out of the house with a magazine and a gentle suggestion of "Why don't you go get some fresh air outside?"
> 
> Thank you for the links about the surviving peanuts. What I found most interesting was that both of them got to that point LARGELY without human intervention. That makes me believe that nature allowed them to have a better shot.
> 
> For what it's worth, Cassie does not appear to be in any pain or unhappiness; she just looks exactly the same as she did on Day 2 as she does today on Day 7. (What's more painful, for both of us, is the drop-by-painstaking-drop feedings twice a day, with her often breathing in the milk and choking and me agonizing...)
> 
> Yesterday I decided to listen to the little voice of painful reality in my head and not feed her. When I checked on her last night, she was wiggling around and her belly looked to be full, surprisingly.
> 
> So, thank you all. Blessed be, sweet little Cassie. I will let Mother Nature do what she will, as she often knows best. I'll keep all of you posted. Thank you.


ray:ray:ray:ray: Really hope she pulls through.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Glory be! Today is Day 8, and when I checked on the gang this morning LO AND BEHOLD, Cassie appears to have grown, AND, "changed spots" on me--I could have sworn that she was a broken blue, but now it looks like she's a broken chocolate. Granted, she's not nearly as big as her siblings...but she is finally growing, and hanging in there!


----------



## BunnyLove89

That's awesome! She is adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits

Awesome news! 

Keep going Cassie!

K


----------



## Samara

arty0002:


----------



## melbaby80

Oh my goodness they are so adorable. YAY cassie!!She has won me over 100% lol She is adorable!! That white one is huge! lol Uggg I just wanna jump through my screen and cuddle them.


----------



## snowflakesmama

WOWW!!! AWESOME STORY!!! Chances were slim , everyone also said so ... And wow.. You did not give up on her !!! congrats!!! Praise the Lord.


----------



## TinksMama

Wow!!! Keep us posted!  So happy she's doing better.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

snowflakesmama wrote:


> WOWW!!! AWESOME STORY!!! Chances were slim , everyone also said so ... And wow.. You did not give up on her !!! congrats!!! Praise the Lord.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Update?! She is so beautiful!


----------



## melbaby80

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Update?! She is so beautiful!


yes she's coming home with me  I'm dreaming :biggrin2:


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Update: She's still hanging with us! Man, she's a fighter this one. She's slowly start to get peach fuzz fur, and her little tail stump is healing nicely. Belly is always full. PRAISE BE!


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for the Update on the little one!

Way to go Cassie! Keep up the fantastic progress! We, in New Jersey are Cheering you on! 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

YAY! Keep going Cassie! arty0002::yahoo: 

What a blessing she's still doing well and going strong. I'll continue praying for her


----------



## Samara

:hug::highfive::yahoo::clapping:anic::yes::energizerbunny:


I'm pretty sure this ^ sums it up.


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Lol @ Mel, You definitely are dreaming as Cassie is coming home with me on that 9 weeks mark :nod Haha.


I'm so happy she's holding on! I think you are the reason being Grace, maybe because you had to hand feed her she got the idea that she has to eat and keep going and now that you put her back with mama she knows what to do 

Wishing her all the best from Australia!


----------



## melbaby80

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Lol @ Mel, You definitely are dreaming as Cassie is coming home with me on that 9 weeks mark :nod Haha.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy she's holding on! I think you are the reason being Grace, maybe because you had to hand feed her she got the idea that she has to eat and keep going and now that you put her back with mama she knows what to do
> 
> Wishing her all the best from Australia!



lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Clue

What a great story. I'm glad you hung in there. She looks so precious.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Good morning everybun! I have an update on little Cassie for ya. Today is Day 12, and here are some photos! Sweet little thing, when I picked her up she nuzzled and cuddled right into my hand and started licking me. *heartmelt* Her sibling Kern (pictured below) now has his eyes open today, so I suspect that she's about 4 days behind her siblings in that progress. Thanks to everyone for your love and support! I hope this story can be inspiring to some other struggling as I was.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Squeeee :inlove: She's so adorable! Congrats on her progress and that she is doing so well! Praise the Lord!


----------



## eclairemom

continued prayers that she will continue to thrive. Sooooo adorable :inlove:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Wow! I just saw this. What an amazing story!!! And what a cutie she is. Its always so nice to hear about rabbits and animals in general that beat all odds. Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Samara

I was telling my husband all about her and what peanuts are, etc. yesterday. He was fascinated. We're both rooting for her!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

She is so pretty! I really want to have her to myself!!
Hoping everything goes smoothly from here on out


----------



## melbaby80

oh my gosh I want her, she is soooo cute!! And her sibling is a doll too, uggg love holland lops!!


----------



## melbaby80

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> She is so pretty! I really want to have her to myself!!
> Hoping everything goes smoothly from here on out


MINE


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Mel, you can't handle a lop  haha


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Ahh but you are all wrong. You see, she's coming home with me. :biggrin:


----------



## melbaby80

lol I love how much we all have fallen in love with cassie.


----------



## Bonnie Lee

I kind of hate it... Only because I know She's not actually coming home with me  I'd really love to have her! I wonder how she's doing her eyes should be opening soon can't wait to see another photo


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Your wish is my command, Bonnie! No open eyes yet...maybe tomorrow.






Chubbbbbster.





Four tiiiiiiny feetsies.






It should be noted that I don't actually know if Cassie is a girl or not--I suppose that if it's a boy, he'll be Cassanova, because he stole my heart!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Oh my! She is so so SOOO adorable! Congrats!! Still prayin' for her lots! ray:


----------



## melbaby80

Gracie how dare you post such beautiful pictures of her or him!!! Either way uggg simply love!!! Gracie will he/she be a house bunny? I would totally have to have him/her with me 24/7 lol after everything I think I'd totally become a mother hen.


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit

Awh! The bf and i are looking forward to more pictures of the little cutie.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much Grace for keeping us updated on Cassie. And definitely thanks for posting pics. She's so precious. And what a fighter. Hoping she continues and let us know when those sweet little eyes open. It must have warmed your heart feeling that snuggle and bunny kiss. Good for you for helping her get that to a point she could help herself. Still Cheering Cassie on!

K


----------



## Samara

You are doing such an amazing job. Such a great bunny mom! Go you!! She looks great!!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Arghh! She or he is too cute!! I loveeeee her little feet!!! Are her siblings hopping all over the place now? I think you have done so super well!


----------



## BabyRue

I started reading this thread yesterday so scared I was going to read a sad outcome. It makes me so happy to see a healthy happy baby bun bun!! You are such a great person for giving her the fighting chance others may not have. You are an awesome bunny Momma!


----------



## melbaby80

So when is cassie going to be mine?


----------



## blondiesmommie

Aww that just made my day


----------



## LindseyG

Maybe she is just a runt and not a peanut. She is a cutie i'm glad she is doing well!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Hey! So... I don't mean to be pushy... But..
Okay well I kind of mean to be pushy a little bit 

Are Cassie's eyes open today? Do you have any photos?
I'm SO EXCITED!!

But yeah I think Lindsey might be right, I started researching
into Peanuts and Runts after I saw how much stress you were
going through and seeing Cassie grow she doesn't look like she has anything wrong with her besides being the smallest in the litter. Either way I really want that tiny little creature


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Helloooooo everyone! I know it's been a couple of days since I've posted but it's been raining like hell here and the bunnies are NOT happy. So I fixed up a cage and brought the babies inside during the day now and I get to spend waaaayyyy more time cuddling and loving on Cassie!

Thank you all for your sweet words and enthusiasm once again. I COULD NOT HAVE DONE THIS WITHOUT YOU!!!

Bonnie, when I was cuddling with her two nights ago I did see a flicker of eye, but it appears to me that her eyelids are quite narrow. I'm going to give it another day or two before I start to panic completely. She may just be an exotic bun! And yes, this little one is definitely going to be a house bun!

Here are some updated pics. WARNING: SQUEE ALERT. This is possibly the cutest rabbit in the history of ever.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Bbbboooooooooo! I'm on my friend's computer and it won't let me add photos! I can't even post them from my phone!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Arghh I can't see the photo! You are killing me!


----------



## melbaby80

Darn picture tease!! Awe well I am glad she's doing great. She has quite the fan club


----------



## ZRabbits

Glad the little one is doing so well! Can't wait to see the pics you couldn't post. 

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Woo hoo! Back to my own environment, pics now and more to post later. Eyes are open now Bonnie!





Snuggling with Mamma.





*nuzzle*






Peekaboo Cassie! I see you!


----------



## ZRabbits

Oh she is so sweet and so tiny! So glad she is doing well, and eyes are open.

Keep going Cassie!

Thanks so much for sharing! 

K


----------



## melbaby80

oh my goodness!!!!!!!! They look soooo cute, like little toys!!!! Simply to die for. You are too lucky!! I wish they were sitting on me lol


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Oh dear, I Think she is simply TOO stinkin' ADORABLE!  Cutest thing ever~you're doing an awesome job with her! Praise the Lord!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Just snapped a few more photos this evening. Sorry for the picture quality; they are fast and my camera is not. Cassie is too adorable for words.






Open eyes Mamma!





Still a palm-sized bunny. 

And the rest of the litter, pretty dang cute too...





Blondielocks





Karats





Connifer


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for sharing! So thrilled to see Cassie. Just amazing! And her silblings, I have to definitely agree they are all truly lovely.

Congratulations!

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

OMGoshhhhhhhhhhh they are amazingly cute! i love your photos with them all snuggled under your chin! so cute!!!

i'm so happy cassie's eyes opened! she's such a pretty little bunny!!

now we just gotta wait for all those ears to lop  !!

you have done such an excellent job!
do you think cassie will only grow to like ND size?


----------



## melbaby80

Your litter is absolutely beautiful, simply little dolls!! I would go crazy and keep them all lol I am so glad you gave little cassie your all because look how gorgeous she is!!! =]


----------



## Sweetie

they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo darn cute. I love how small Cassie is. Sweetie is a little smaller than a netherland dwarf. She is 3/4 lionhead though. So I think that she may have the double dwarf gene as well. One of these days I am going to get a genetics test done on her and see.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:inlove:


----------



## MagPie

Eeeeeee OMG cute baby bunnies! I needed that today


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Grace!

I think you're holding out on some exciting updates from me 
I hope they're all doing well!

Are you seeing different personalities in them all?


----------



## Anaira

Just read this thread now! She's adorable, and I'm so glad she's made it this far!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

This was an awesome thread! An emotional rollercoaster!!! soooo happy all turned out well.. Gorgeous kits you have there


----------



## Samara

:toast::hearts::thumbup


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Ah, Bonnie you know me too well! Sorry I've been MIA for the last week or so, it's been busy! Let's see, all four of them are inside now during the day so I get to play with them more and see their little personalities start to develop. Cassie is catching up with her siblings so quickly! The only way I can tell her and Blondielocks apart at a glance now is by color. 

They are so cute now, they run up to the side of the cage when they see me coming and stick their little paws through the bars to touch me. My heart melts! Karats is the biggest and a false Dwarf, I suspect. She is a little escape artist, always wanting to ZIP ZIP ZIP once she's out and free. Too funny. Very determined to hop along and do her own thing. Connifer is more relaxed and willing to be cuddled. She napped with my Dad yesterday, on his belly and crawled under the blanket herself, HAH! Bun-therapy, I tell you. Blondielocks is the best "quality" of the litter, demonstrating the nicest head, ears and crown of the Holland lop breed. Her coloring is GORGEOUS, and admittedly my favorite of the entire litter. Cassie is catching up to her siblings so fast. She is so funny looking without a tail, she's a little Manx bunny! Nothing stops her though. Her head is a little funny-shaped but it just makes her even more adorable. She and Blondie love cuddling together. I'll post some more pics today.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Cassie is the second from the right. Look how big!






Blondielocks


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

OMG....I wanna beep there noses....:inlove::heartbeat::hearts:


----------



## MiserySmith

I was expecting bad news when I clicked this.
So happy she's doing good! What beautiful babies


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Too Cute! Glad they're all doing well!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

:hugsquish::inlove::yahoo::bunnyhug:
They are so very cute! It's crazy!!

Grace, I can see why you've been so busy  lol
Playing with little bunnies everyday! 

So when will you ship them over to me? :hug: lol

Oh also, with Karats how you said she's a false dwarf
I was just curious but do her feet look longer and different
shaped to the other buns?  it's something I read but want to verify lol


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Hmm, nope I haven't noticed anything different about her feet. She's totally in proportion, she's just *quite* a bit bigger than Connifer and Blondielocks. I mean, I may be wrong, and won't know for sure until she's, say, 6 months or so--but she's been bigger from Day One, so I suspect that I am right. I have two True Dwarfs breeding together.


----------



## ZRabbits

So thrilled Cassie is doing so well. She is getting so big. 

And have to admit, Blondielocks keeps catching my eye. She is very stunning. I like Karat. Love his coloring, but the soft colors of Blondielocks. 

Congratulations on the Beautiful Hollands. Thanks so much for sharing. Really enjoying watching them grow up. 

K


----------



## melbaby80

Oh my gosh they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Guess who has updated Cassie photos?! She has now earned herself several nicknames aside from Cassie, including Cassanova, Pancake (because all of her siblings are always sitting on top of her and squashing her, she she has a bit of a flat appearance..!), Manx and Manxi, since she is tail-less and SO STINKING CUTE IT SHOULD BE ILLEGAL. 

Prepare to squeal. 





















Manxi 'tocks!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I think I'm going to die she's so cute.. :thud:


----------



## melbaby80

her cuteness is overwhelming!! lol


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Grace! she is absolutely stunning!
how are all your buns?did the others get rehomed?
how is cassie?


----------



## bunnychild

arty0002: Cassie is a stong babe.
I once had kittens who were not growing and dieing it was heart breaking but what we did was we started giving them cow antibiotics mixed wih kitten formula and at last the last one alive grew and she got better. so if there isn't anything harmful to rabbits I might use that in a case like this. Only problem is that it is a powder that is suppost to be mixed with water and it makes 100 gallons.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Hi all! Sorry for the delay in updates. As some of you may recall, I sold out of all of my rabbits and took a job in DC, so Cassie (who now goes solely by the name Pancake) came with me as my "office bunny"! And OH MY LORD, this child of mine...is so spoiled. Spoiled, ROTTEN. Here are some pics, with commentary. Enjoy, and thanks once again for all of your support throughout this process!


We start the drive up to DC. Pancake is less than thrilled with my singing voice for 13 hours but otherwise does well.





Pancake gets settled into her new home in my quiet, sunny office.









"Harrrrrumph!" 





BUNNY 'TOCKS! She is so cute without a tail. It doesn't seem to bother her or make any difference, except for the fact that sometime poop gets stuck in her fur, I suppose because the tail isn't there to swat some of it away? And also it makes her lose her balance sometimes when she is bunny periscoping and she just tumbles backwards, haha.





Sorry, couldn't figure out how to rotate this in the gallery. As you can see, there is no lack of love, adoration, affection and cuddling that goes on here.





Trying to "get a better signal...."











Oh, just sittin' in my food bowl. No prob.





On Mommy's lap!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Pancake loves her Mommy. We've settled into a daily routine now. I arrive at the office and give her fresh food and hay and clean out her litter box, then move the cage off of the credenza and down on to the floor in a sunny corner, where I open the door. I put her collar on her (you can see the purple bit in some of the pictures) which has a bell on it so that I can keep track of her! The door to her cage is left open all day so she pretty much has free run of my office and the office next to mine, and she hops about to her heart's content. People come in and out all day to cuddle her and snuggle her, and her life is PRETTY DARN GOOD! She is about 90% litter trained (for which I can take no credit, she did it basically entirely on her own!) and has never gone on the carpet, ever. )


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Bunny has her hammock!



And let it be known that Pancake turns giant 6'4" burly men into puddles of "D"AAAAAWWWWWWW!"


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

That is awesome! Amazing that you get to bring her to work with you, I WISH!!!

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

ARGHHHH! SO SUPER CUTE! I LOVE HER IN HER LITTLE HAMMOCK!


----------



## melbaby80

She is SO cute!! What an awesome turn out of events!!


----------



## eclairemom

:big kiss: she's soooooooooo cute


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

AORABLE! I'm so jealous of your little cutie bunny leaseplease:


----------



## Mackenzie Salm

HappyFarmBunnies said:


> Thank you for all of the kind words and support, everyone. This is truly difficult for me. I know it's part of the game when breeding, but I'm the type of girl who shoos spiders out of the house with a magazine and a gentle suggestion of "Why don't you go get some fresh air outside?"
> 
> Thank you for the links about the surviving peanuts. What I found most interesting was that both of them got to that point LARGELY without human intervention. That makes me believe that nature allowed them to have a better shot.
> 
> For what it's worth, Cassie does not appear to be in any pain or unhappiness; she just looks exactly the same as she did on Day 2 as she does today on Day 7. (What's more painful, for both of us, is the drop-by-painstaking-drop feedings twice a day, with her often breathing in the milk and choking and me agonizing...)
> 
> Yesterday I decided to listen to the little voice of painful reality in my head and not feed her. When I checked on her last night, she was wiggling around and her belly looked to be full, surprisingly.
> 
> So, thank you all. Blessed be, sweet little Cassie. I will let Mother Nature do what she will, as she often knows best. I'll keep all of you posted. Thank you.


Lol I am that person to do that too. If I find any bug inside I will pick it up and put it outside and if someone steps on it because they have no heart I yell at them and say "What did that bug ever do to you?!" So I feel for you


----------



## Hoppityloppity

Mackenzie Salm said:


> Lol I am that person to do that too. If I find any bug inside I will pick it up and put it outside and if someone steps on it because they have no heart I yell at them and say "What did that bug ever do to you?!" So I feel for you





HappyFarmBunnies said:


> Bunny has her hammock!
> 
> 
> 
> And let it be known that Pancake turns giant 6'4" burly men into puddles of "D"AAAAAWWWWWWW!"


----------



## Hoppityloppity

Did pancake live long term ? Any photos of her ? The online old photos do not show . I am trying to save couple of peanuts and I wonder if I am just postponing the inevitable . I really appreciate some input . Thanks


----------



## JBun

This is a very old thread. You aren't going to get responses from most of the previous members who posted. If you want a discussion on this topic, I would suggest starting your own thread in the Rabbitry and Showroom subforum.


----------



## Roo1234

Good job


----------

